# Lures at Rocky Fork Lake!



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

What are you top 3 lures at rocky fork lake in the spring time for bass?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Man your trying realy hard aren't you. I have seen posts all over the place. I favor crankbaits resembling a baby shad earlier in the spring. It mimics the smaller shad that are abundant in the lake. Also try spinner baits, its been used alot I know but they are proven to work. When all else fails I go to my old faithfull, lol, the original floating minnow by rapala. Preferably the silver and black or chrome and red. Good luck with your tourney this spring, hopefully you can spend a little time on the water before hand, that's what's going to help the most.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

The below mentioned baits will help you catch your limit, however they may not bring in the larger bass. 

I believe you told me that you were a co-angler, so i don't think you will have much say so in location.....but there are tons of good private docks on rocky fork lake that always hold bass. Try fishing there if you can. 

On another note we have found that sometimes the bite gets slow so we slow our baits down to get bites. High sun can also push the bass into deep cover so a jig method works best. We typically switch to a berkly powerbait worm, 7" black, pumkinseed, electric grape (purple), all work wonders. Try tossing them weedless with no weight at first, you will only want to do this if your fishing less than 8' of water. Otherwise by the time you troll by your worm wouldn't have had time to hit bottom, let alone twitch it a time or two. We also use a jig head for "power" worm fishing, I believe is the term that in-fisherman calls it. 1/8 to 1/4 ounce "spot removers", or "shaky heads" are preferable.

That's just about all I know to help you unless you specify in more detail what your looking for. A little note here, this is a public forum so all help you ask for can be seen by other co-anglers as well. Best thing to do is figure out what works for you at that moment. Best of luck


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

SeanStone said:


> Man your trying realy hard aren't you. I have seen posts all over the place. I favor crankbaits resembling a baby shad earlier in the spring. It mimics the smaller shad that are abundant in the lake. Also try spinner baits, its been used alot I know but they are proven to work. When all else fails I go to my old faithfull, lol, the original floating minnow by rapala. Preferably the silver and black or chrome and red. Good luck with your tourney this spring, hopefully you can spend a little time on the water before hand, that's what's going to help the most.


Thanks for the help


----------

